

If 30% of Apple's revenue is skimmed, it will end up with $2billion in losses. - recoiledsnake
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/fql1x/if_another_entity_takes_30_of_apples_revenue_it/

======
mechanical_fish
This is a breathtakingly inane argument. Yes, if an evil spirit took away
Apple's profits they would not have profits anymore. In other news, if my
grandmother had balls she'd be my grandfather.

However, the evil spirits do not exist: There is no entity that can upset
Apple's entire business model by blocking their retail channel. This is _not_
a coincidence, and it is not because Best Buy and Wal-Mart and the cellular
carriers are run by angels and saints. It is because Apple recognized the
importance of consumer sales ten years ago and deliberately built a retail
channel of their own, with patience and focus and at great expense. The result
is so valuable that companies will apparently pay 30% of gross revenue to
access it.

If you hate Apple's deal, find an alternative. If the alternative does not
exist, build it. Surely Apple is not the only company on earth that can
possibly make a decent product. And if they are, they should charge
accordingly.

